# MY fellow plus size riders, food for thought.



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Being a plus size rider is one thing, choosing the right horse, tack, finding clothes etc, we all know that one.

As most of you know I am currently a plus size patient, and that is a whole new outlook on life. Being scraped up out of the dirt by the EMS crew, spending a week being reliant on a crew of nurses to move me, and do everything for me. Now having to get around without the use of arms is quite daunting!

So, just saying, it has changed my view a little, being a patient is hard work, are you fit enough? If, fingers crossed that it never happens, but IF, you end up in the hospital, can you face the thought of being a BIG burden to others? 

Just think about it, that's all


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Golden Girl 
get better soon


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I want to put my hands over my ears, close my eyes and go Nanner nanner nanner so that I won't hear the hard reality of what you just said. ARGH! NOOOOOO. I am NOT fit enough and it sucks to admit that. 
But, I appreciate where you are coming from and the real meaning of your message. I know , . . . . I know.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I know the feeling. I was only vaguely conscious when I was being lifted into the ambulance and, as there was only one paramedic, it was lucky my parents had rushed to be there when my sister called them, as they had to help get me into the ambulance. I felt pretty horrible even in my almost unconscious state.

Luckily, as soon as the x-rays were done and the neck brace taken off, I was able to move myself, with difficulty.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hard reality hurts, but eating off of a small plate, with one arm in a sling, and the other in a cast means I'm at last eating slowly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gahorsechick (Mar 16, 2010)

Feel better soon!


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I definitely can relate as I had two of my four babies while weighing in at over 250 pounds. With my 3rd, I actually had a nurse ditch me (and request someone elswe take over for her) because she found me sooooo disgusting. It hurt. 

Being helpless after those two c-sections did not feel good. Of course that was 7-8+ years ago and I haven't done a lot about it till recently. Being large is something I might never get away from, but I can help myself be more fit so I'm less helpless.

Feel better!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lilypoo said:


> Being large is something I might never get away from, but I can help myself be more fit so I'm less helpless.


I need to do both, but for sure my leg strength has been a bonus while dealing with this


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not really fit either 
my knees are not good and my weight goes up and down


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I know exactly what you mean, I've been in the hospital twice this year, the first time in ICU with a breathing tube, couldn't do a thing for my own self, and it took 2 to move me, turn me, etc.*


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

lilypoo said:


> I definitely can relate as I had two of my four babies while weighing in at over 250 pounds. With my 3rd, I actually had a nurse ditch me (and request someone elswe take over for her) because she found me sooooo disgusting. It hurt.
> 
> Being helpless after those two c-sections did not feel good. Of course that was 7-8+ years ago and I haven't done a lot about it till recently. Being large is something I might never get away from, but I can help myself be more fit so I'm less helpless.
> 
> Feel better!!


Can I just say, I have nursed barriatric patients and NEVER have I found any of them 'disgusting'. How DARE she say that! As a nurse it is our friking job to provide quality health care to all indiscriminately. I understand that there is some extra work to be taken with heavier clients but to have the audacity to 'ditch you' because you weren't an ideal sized patient is just plain wrong! :-x 

Ok sorry, rant over. I'm sending you Internet hugs and a apology that you were treated like that :-(


----------



## beckers49229 (Aug 13, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Being a plus size rider is one thing, choosing the right horse, tack, finding clothes etc, we all know that one.
> 
> As most of you know I am currently a plus size patient, and that is a whole new outlook on life. Being scraped up out of the dirt by the EMS crew, spending a week being reliant on a crew of nurses to move me, and do everything for me. Now having to get around without the use of arms is quite daunting!
> 
> ...


Oh yes I can relate too many times, I have had 3 foot surgeys, car accident which landed me in a hospital bed for 6 months. two kids and cancer. Now that I think of it, this is maybe why I am fat. Too much down time.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am sorry that I missed this thread until now. I hope that your recovery is happening fast and each day you are seeing improvements. 

the warning against weight is a real one and it is good to hear, even if it isn't easy to hear. all people are sensitive and heavy people tend to put up barriers against the nasty comments of the super thin people so they tend to tough up and become almost protective of their weight. Truth is, too much weight is not healthy and there are many downsides to being heavy. You mentioned a few here. 

I was never huge but I had gained almost 70 pounds after Cancer and I KNOW all too well how much different I felt and how limited in my movement and balance I felt. I am now getting some of that weight off again but will never be back down to the 110 pounds I was prior. I will however keep fighting it until I can feel good again. It is about feeling good, being healthy and being balanced and fit enough to do that things I want to do in life. 

Also, I work in a hospital as well and am often taken back by some of the other health care professionals. There are many "anti fat" nurses and doctors and I can see how hurtful it is to the patients in their care. It can go the other way too. When I was in having my surgeries to save my life from cancer. I was super skinny. I had a very very large nurse who didn't want to have to walk much. I had asked her for an icepack and she was put out by that. When she got it for me, she stood by the door and literally tossed it onto my stomach, where I had just had 2 major surgeries. Needless to say, it hurt a LOT. People are people and some are good and some are in need of work. I hope that you run into a lot more good then bad and that you are back to feeling better soon.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The recovery is frustrating, the medics think that it is all healing well, I'm just so surprised at how long it's taking, 6 weeks out and I have come a long way, but there is still a long road ahead.

I am still trying to watch what I eat, and I have lost around 8 pounds so far, not bad seeing as I am not that active yet.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> The recovery is frustrating, the medics think that it is all healing well, I'm just so surprised at how long it's taking, 6 weeks out and I have come a long way, but there is still a long road ahead.
> 
> I am still trying to watch what I eat, and I have lost around 8 pounds so far, not bad seeing as I am not that active yet.



Keep up the good work. Losing weight or rather _*trying*_ to lose weight is a frustrating battle. I used to look at people that were heavy and think "you just need to move around a little" but now that I have had all my health issues and have gained weight, I now KNOW how hard it is to lose weight. One step at a time and celebrate every mile stone. Can't wait to hear more about your progress and recovery.


----------



## adarkhorse (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for being unafraid to broach this sobering line of thought, Golden Horse. It is indeed a fear of mine to be unable to help my children, or someday, myself. On good days, I remember to work on strengthening my body from a place of love and self-respect, and not the horrible judgements of haters and even the self-hatred many of us have experienced. Your own strength of spirit is apparent to even a beginning poster, and I hope your physical healing soon catches up to your wit, wisdom and kindness. 

Hope you and the others don't find this too hokey, but when in pain, especially if immobilized, I try to meditate on something soothing. I didn't perceive a big difference at first, but over time....and maybe it's just the controlled breathing, or the quieting of circular, negative thoughts, but you might want to give it a go. Now there are times when I've come to actually recognize that it's something that might help, and, lo and behold, it often does.

Try 10 deep breaths (in through nose, out through mouth, a.k.a breathe in peace, breathe out pain) and then say:

May I be filled with loving kindness
May I be well
May I be peaceful, and at ease
May I be happy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

adarkhorse said:


> On good days, I remember to work on strengthening my body from a place of love and self-respect, and not the horrible judgements of haters and even the self-hatred many of us have experienced.


This is SOO important, to be able to work on any kind of self help, with the mantra "I do this because I am worth it, and I deserve better for myself" is powerful.




adarkhorse said:


> Hope you and the others don't find this too hokey, but when in pain, especially if immobilized, I try to meditate on something soothing. I didn't perceive a big difference at first, but over time....and maybe it's just the controlled breathing, or the quieting of circular, negative thoughts, but you might want to give it a go. Now there are times when I've come to actually recognize that it's something that might help, and, lo and behold, it often does.
> 
> Try 10 deep breaths (in through nose, out through mouth, a.k.a breathe in peace, breathe out pain) and then say:
> 
> ...


Not hokey in my book, it totally works to focus on breathing in clean healing breaths, and breathing out the hurt and negativity, I just forget to do this often enough Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Golden you don't have to be overweight to be treated badly by nurses. I'm on the lighter end of the scale and at our hospital it seems that after 3 days a patient goes on their slack off list.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Golden you don't have to be overweight to be treated badly by nurses. I'm on the lighter end of the scale and at our hospital it seems that after 3 days a patient goes on their slack off list.


Don't get me wrong, the nurses I had, at the local hospital, rather than the city, were ANGELS, I had nothing other than respect, compassion and genuine care from them. Somehow that made it worse for me, I know that they had to work harder to deal with me than they would for a lighter person, and that bothered me.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

As a former CNA I know what it's like to tend to over weight patients. Although, I found that if they were under 300 lbs and mobile, they weren't too bad. 

Now that I am at 250, I think I may be a better patient. Had you asked me a few months ago when I was 287 and could barely walk around my house, my thoughts may have been different. Seriously, I am shocked at what a difference 37 lbs makes. And now that I work out 4-5 times I week I find I have more energy, and I am able to do much more


----------

